# I need to shorten the chain to the auger



## Peter (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an old Eska snowblower. The chain to the auger has stretched and keeps coming off as I clear the snow. I think I need to remove a link but can't find the Master Link. Does it have a Master Link? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Peter,
If it has a master link, it is usually a different color and shape than the others. It is possible that it never had one, using a pre-linked piece of chain. However, with a chain removal tool like those from a bike shop, you should have no trouble shortening the chain. MH


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

You chain has stretched but probably not enough to take out a link. I quite possibly doesn't have a master link and must be taken off with a chain breaker. I would cut it off and replace it with a new one. Take the old one to a bicycle shop and have them match it up and cut you a new one and this one will have a master link


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> You chain has stretched but probably not enough to take out a link. I quite possibly doesn't have a master link and must be taken off with a chain breaker. I would cut it off and replace it with a new one. Take the old one to a bicycle shop and have them match it up and cut you a new one and this one will have a master link


Thank you for this information. This chain seems to be a bit heavier than a bicycle chain. Will bicycle shops have the heavier chain?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chain*

I bought a 10' roll of chain at Fleet Farm (farm supply store). Unfortunately the label is gone so I can't tell you the size. I just took an old chain with me and matched it up to what they had. Got a whole box along with a couple of split links for less than an OEM chain. You will need to remove at least one pin to get it to the right length, typically use a grinder to grind the end of one pin off then a hammer and punch to get it out. A chain splitter is inexpensive and good to have if you use them much.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

If you clean the chain real good, you should be able to see numbers on the links, like 20, 30, etc. that will tell you what size your chain is. I think it's more likely to be roller chain than bike chain, so Fleet Farm or one of those should be able to hook you up. Take your old chain with you.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

There is almost surely a master link in there. It's usually only noticeable on one side and it's easily concealed in gunk. A good cleaning may be needed to reveal it.

If it has developed excessive slack it is probably badly stretched. This means it is now out of pitch and not really matching the cut of the sprockets. A new chain is far better than a shortened out of pitch one.

Just so you know, you can just punch those pins out and remove a link, it's all just pressed together. However, removing a link will drop you by 2 pitches which is a lot. They do sell offset or 1/2-links that let you hit a middle ground.

The sizes are very generic. See here. You are probably dealing with #35, #40 or #41.

Pete


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you to the people who replied. I bought a master link from a local bike and moped store and ground off two links. It worked well in a test of the snow. Tomorrow, the storm is coming. It feels good to know that I'll be prepared this time. Thanks again for those who posted and for this forum.
Peter


----------

